# Benchmarks - And I don't Mean Scratches!



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello LJ friends. Today, after 33+ years of federal service, I am retired! While today was my last day of work, my official retirement date is tomorrow, my 55th birthday. It has been a long haul for me as for 13 of those years, including the past 6 1/2, I had three hours of commuting round trip.

I feel blessed to have had a secure job with decent pay, good benefits, including health insurance, life insurance, a thrift saving plan (equates to 401K), another "community" of fine people and the opportunity (with at least 30 years of service) to retire at the young age of 55. My wife and I were able to put our two children through college. In my co-workers, I met wonderful people and made many good friends. I enjoyed nearly all the jobs I held for at least awhile. I got to learn and/or develop a host of skills as I worked in Human Resources, Civil Rights and Equal Opportunity, field office management and public contact positions. I garnered management skills, training skills, interviewing skills, listening skills, labor and management negotiation skills, etc. I didn't always like my job, but I always DID my job and cared enough to give it my best. I resolved when I started to never become the proverbial "typical bureaucrat". When you work in government services there is much not in your control but how you treat and serve others always is and that's where I sought to care most and do all I could to assist others and resolve issues/problems or, if you prefer, challenges.

Anyway, I am just feeling on a high and thought I would share with my friends at Lumberjocks, another favorite community, my joy and happiness in this chapter of my life coming to a close. Of course, this means I can begin a new chapter and it involves turning what has been my hobby for the past 30+ years into some means of supplemental income. If I have my druthers it will be in making custom furniture. If not that, then perhaps making a product(s) and marketing/selling it. We shall see.

As we speak, my now 8'X18' dedicated shop (attached to back of garage) is under renovation. A side wall will be knocked down and the finished shop will become 21'X 18'. That's still small by many standards but more than double the current size. This too contributes to my natural high today. I think I will start a series blog on the construction to keep you informed.

Thanks for allowing me to share my feelings today and I look forward to my continued activity on this great site.

I just thought to add that through the generosity of dear friends and co-workers, I have over $300 in Woodcraft gift certificates and a similar amount to Home Depot. Coupled with the overtime money I earned in the last few weeks, I have a "pretty penny" to do some serious shopping. While buying a tool at HD is my inclination, I am going to force myself to hold onto the certificates for interior supplies once the exterior construction is complete. As for Woodcraft I have at least one tool in mind and several other possibilities.

Here's my current shop. A bit crowded, no? The wall with the door is the one that will come down.










Outdoor shot of current shop (There's my cupola in the background):










Foundation walls:










Thanks for looking.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Congrats on the retirement Lenny. Thats a great time in a person's life. I wish you the best. I
am jealous of all that time you will have to work on those woodworking projects….and best of all, you're still young.

I have worked for my company (very large telecommunications company) for over 40 years now. I'm a program manager for light fiber networks. I have thought about retirement but thats has far a I have gotten with it  I work from home and dont have to travel much so its been great. My shop is just 30 ft down the hallway so the commute after work is short.

My shop is 21X21 so much the same size as the one you are going to have….plenty of room to have fun.

Cheers and good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I hope you have a wonderful retirement (more time for the things you love) Lenny & a fantastic birthday tomorrow. Your current shop is certainly full of great toys and the expansion looks like its going really well and should make your shop even better.
Happy retirement
Lou


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Congratulations Lenny!!!!!! Wow, time flys by, doesn't it. Oh yeah, just because you are expanding your shop, don't think you are going to have any more space!!LOL

http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/88/m_70fb6079065b43be88be83222a2f2303.jpg


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like you had a great career, and a lot more still to look forward to. Congratulations and best wishes on your retirement!


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see the finished project. Looks like it will just about double it.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I've been unemployed for 16 months. I can't say that I have found any happiness or joy in it. I do hope you enjoy your retirement though.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Lenny!! Look forward to up-dates on your "New" Shop…
Hey!! What's up with these Red Sox?! It's been a long year… and it keeps getting longer…


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Wayne, thank you very much. Personally, I could never work 30 feet from my shop. Too much temptation. Hey Lou. Thanks very much. Thank you Ron. You raise a good point. Is there ever enough space? Thank you Charlie. It wasn't a bad way to earn a living at all. Thanks Tim, slightly more than double. Thank you Jack and my sincere wishes that you soon gain reemployment. Thanks Mike. The Sox HAVE won three in a row so just maybe the tide has turned.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Congratulations Lenny,
It's about time you got serious about this hobby. lol The best to you and your family. Enjoy retirement.
Your LJ biddy, Rand


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations on your retirement. You will love it. Your new shop will be a little bit wider than mine. With a little planning you will be surprised how much equipment you can get in your shop. Enjoy your retirement and looking forward to seeing your projects. If you ever have any questions, do not hesitate to ask.

God Bless
tom


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Great wishes Lenny on your retirement and your new chapter in life, now lets see plenty of great work coming out of your new shop…BC


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

From one Bureaucrat to a former one… Congratulations on your retirement. Looks like 2 more years for me. My still developing shop is the size of your current digs. Let's just say that I never have too far to go to get a different tool. Take Care and I look forward to more posts of that new shop.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

That is fantastic Lenny! congatulations!


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations Lenny!!!!!! AND welcome to the ranks of the happily retired!!!!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on the retirement Lenny! I hope you enjoy your retirement and new shop.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Rand. I know, I am late on the draw on that serious stuff, huh? Tom, thank you. It seems we have some things in common: the PM2000 and soon, similar size shops. Thanks for the offer to ask questions. I might be taking you up on that. Gary a cozy shop is nice but I don't think I will halt construction. Thank you. Hi Sharon, thank you. Thanks John, I am quite happy to be in your company. CJ, thank you for your kind words as well.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Congratulations.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Lenny! It's nice to see a long time plan working out. Have fun.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Congradulations freind, I hold a similar work ethic and I am happy for you. I hope you have a

great time on your shopping spree, and your shop rebuild. I look forward to your blog! I also

notice what looks like a Norm, project on your roof. Lenny, I think wood workers are one of the luckest

groups of people, you'll grow older…but not bored in your retirement years, God willing, I wish you

health, happiness, and many wood projects for your future!!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Congratulations, Lenny, on both your retirement and your new shop. It sounds to me as if the fun is just beginning!! Keep us posted on your shop's evolution. It always is fun to watch a new shop being built.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your well deserved retirement. That shop will be fantastic!!
We are looking forward to a trip down to see it soon!!
Enjoy the time watching this take shape… then enjoy the time in it.
Ellen


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Congratulations my friend. This is a very exciting time. My wife and I are just inches away from joining you.

I want to thank you for your service to our country. Good government workers get a bad rap. I wish we could clone your work ethic and spread it around. It would be a better country.

Steve


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you *swirt* and *hairy*. Much appreciated. Thank you Bob. In truth, the cupola is NOT a Norm project. It is one I made on my own. If interested, it is among my projects. I agree that our chosen past- time is among the best Bob. I happen to love playing tennis. Due to how much of my day was taken up commuting to Boston, I often had to choose between time in the shop or on the court. The past few years, the shop won out. I am looking forward to returning to the courts since I can now do both. Thank you Scott. Needless to say, I am excited to watch the shop expansion and then to finish the interior myself. Ellen my friend! Thank you for the kind words of support and encouragement. I look forward to having you over soon. We will communicate on when you want to do that, during or after construction. Heck, you folks are welcome to see the "during" and the "after". Steve! Wow, I am serious when I say I just got goose bumps reading your kind words. Thank you so much for expressing such a nice sentiment. I have to say I agree with your comment about the bad rap. Being a "fed" all these years, I have met many government employees who work for a multitude of government agencies. Are there bad ones, lazy ones, corrupt ones? Yes, but in my experience and at least in my agency, they are the exception not the rule. Again, your words mean a lot to me Steve. Thank you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s all way round , enjoy your retirement , the new shop and Happy Birthday
one adwise thow
don´t start the day tommorrow with sitting in your best chair and think whats next just jump into it
and stay busy

Dennis


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations on you retirement.

I was also able to retire at 55 a few years ago after a 34 year career as an actuary. I couldn't be happier. I wish the same for you.

Advice - - When I first retired I thought I could take on any and every project that came along with all the time I would have. I over committed in those early months. Be cautious and don't take on too many projects.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you Dennis. I have every intention of staying busy. However, I have also resolved that for the month of August I will do NOTHING! Sure, I might putter around the shop and work on my current project but other than that, no DIY type things around the house, no plans or time tables to keep. Pure leisure. As Ellen suggested, I can "supervise" my shop renovation. If after one month I am not yet bored, I will do the same for September and then get serious about establishing a woodworking business. If after August I AM bored I will get serious in September. Thank you Rich for the well-wishes and the sage advice. Others have cautioned me on the same thing, thus my reply to Dennis. Yours is the voice of experience so I appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations all the way round Lenny! It's nice to hear that someone can retire at such a young age anymore. I will hold on to that as inspiration. I must say though, I do love my job!

I really look forward to following the expansion of your shop and the future projects that stem from it. I am very happy for you but I must say that it is a bit sad that the feds have lost such a fine, upstanding employee as yourself. I wish you all the best in all of your endeavors.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Brad, nice to hear from you buddy. Thank you so much for the kind words. It has been a couple of days of kind and uplifting sentiments being sent my way and it is quite overwhelming. The people on this site are awesome. Again, thanks so much.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad to hear about your retirement Lenny!
I just retired on June 30th, and it's great.
Believe me, you'll love it!
Can't wait to follow your shop renovation blog.
And as many people told me after I ended my career, thank you for your service.

Now go & enjoy !


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Eric, from one retiree to another, thank you for the kind words. I plan to take you up on the "now go and enjoy!"


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

Been retired for a few years now. You're going to love it.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

congratulations on your retirement. your shop may be small, but it does look very organized.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

congratulations lenny !

you did it !

and happy birthday too 
that new shop will make your dreams allot better .

enjoy !


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

To Bruno, Smitty and David, thank you very much. Smitty, thanks for the compliment but I think it is a matter of a small shop kind of dictating that it be somewhat organized.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Very very cool…I know you have been mentioning this day for a while and now it is here! Super huge congrats! As a fellow "govt" employee (hs teacher) I appreciate all your hard work and dedication. We are not always appreciated by the public and or news stories, but that does not mean we dont work hard or care about what we do!

I love the CUPOLA…if I remember right that is the one you rescued from your Dad's house? The shop expansion looks great and will be so nice when it is done…

I have 20 years to go…so please enjoy this time for the both of us…lol…of course I get a taste of mini-retirement on a yearly basis so I know a little about how you feel…

COngrats congrats congrats--and HAPPY BIRTHDAY…


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I see this was posted yesterday, so, Happy Birthday, Lenny!


----------



## Bigdogs117 (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats Lenny!!!

Let me check my retirement situation. Nope, didn't hit the lottery so it is back to work Monday for me. Maybe I'll be retired tuesday though.

Enjoy your new shop. I'm sure you earned it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey lenny, congrats on a wonderful career and thank you for the wonderful years of service to this country, yes we know there are not always the perfect employee's but we know there are many good honest and great people with good hearts, ones that care..and of coarse you being a wood worker i know your heart, and i wish you the very best in your retirement, and your new venture of wood working for a living..i have the feeling you will be have a wonderful time with the many jobs that will come your way…i really love the addition of the shop..i get so excited watching it come to fruition..the new added space will be exciting for you..and fun reorganizing the shop space…im going to love any updates…enjoy your relaxation months…no alarm clocks…no travel.. and no commitment's , just slid on the slippers ,,pour the java and smile…plenty of time to think and make plans…im just excited for you..enjoy …and when ellen comes over, give her a hug for me…grizz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Congrats on both!! Glad to hear you were not a typical bureaucrat. After 25 years in business, I have come to bleieve if I am in a gov't office, they are either lying, trying to entrap for career advancement or ??, or too lazy to find the correct answer or procedure. Of courswe there have been manyh exceptions, but going in cold; that is what I am always prepared to face:-(( Glad you were one of the few good ones. AS and example, I have tried intermittently to get my Social Cecurity work records corrected for the last 10 years:-(( Delivered the recordes to the office twice and mailed them at least twice. Gave up on calling them :-(( Good thing it's a minmor issue ) Just wanted to mention that so you would kknow how rare and appreciated I am sure you were to those who you dealt with.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Matt! Still out of "prison" for another month, right? Then it is back to molding young minds. Thanks for the kind words and birthday wishes. Re: the cupola, yes that's the one I did the post on. I made a new one but cleaned up the roof and weathervane from the one that was at my Dad's house. *Nailbanger*, thank you! Too funny Rusty. Thanks and good luck with that lottery thing. You are far more optimistic about it than I am. My philosophy is "to lose, you gotta play." *Grizzman*, I am honored. Thanks so much for the well-wishes, support and encouragement. It is quite exciting to know the shop will be doubled in size and the brain cells are working well enough to continue processing ideas about what should go where, what materials to use there, etc. I have had the pleasure of meeting Ellen once and she is indeed a wonderful lady. I recently missed meeting with her a second time due to a scheduling issue. Ellen, a few others and myself hope to arrange regular get-togethers to share ideas and just chat. Next time I see her I will surely give her a proper "Grizz hug".

Topa, thank you for your kind words also. I am going to PM you to discuss your dilemma with Social Security.


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

all the best to you lenny.i hope you have many enjoyable and productive years in your shop.be safe .


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you Lou.


----------

